# [Collection]Scandinavian #4 - Endre,Kosonen,Højmark,Anderzon,Søeberg,Kruuse,Doll eris,Krook,Norberg & More [79+124 Vids]



## Ruffah (18 Nov. 2013)

* Lena Endre,Katarina Gustafsson & Görel Crona @ Varuhuset (SWE1987) *



 

 

 

 


Title : Lena_Endre_-_Varuhuset-EP2-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 7s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 756 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Lena_Endre_-_Varuhuset-EP2-…avi (23,79 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lena_Endre_-…avi (23,79 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 

 

 


Title : Lena_Endre_-_Varuhuset-EP4-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.7 MiB
Duration : 56s 600ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 863 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Lena_Endre_-_Varuhuset-EP4-…avi (20,69 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lena_Endre_-…avi (20,69 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 


Title : Katarina_Gustafsson_-_Varuhuset-EP54-(SWE1989)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 8s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 665 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Katarina_Gustafsson_-_Varuh…avi (22,81 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Katarina_Gus…avi (22,81 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 


Title : Gorel_Crona_-_Varuhuset-EP13-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 34s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 606 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Gorel_Crona_-_Varuhuset-EP1…avi (31,61 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Gorel_Crona_…avi (31,61 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 

 

 



Title : Unknown_-_Varuhuset-EP19-(SWE1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 12s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 884 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Unknown_-_Varuhuset-EP19-(S…avi (26,58 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Unknown_-_Va…avi (26,58 MB) - cloudzer.net














* Agnes Kittelsen @ Skolen (NO 2004) * 




 

 

 

 

 

Title : Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP5-(NO2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.5 MiB
Duration : 59s 402ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 850 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 320 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download: *

Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP…avi (15,47 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Agnes_Kittel…avi (15,47 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 

 

 

Title : Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP6-(NO2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.00 MiB
Duration : 37s 773ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 886 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 320 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP…avi (10,00 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Agnes_Kittel…avi (10,00 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 

 

 


Title : Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP17-(NO2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 2s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 496 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 320 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Agnes_Kittelsen_-_Skolen-EP…avi (21,08 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Agnes_Kittel…avi (21,08 MB) - cloudzer.net


* Andrea Vagn Jensen @ Dödlig Drift (SWE 1999) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Dodlig_Drift-(SWE1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.17 MiB
Duration : 20s 360ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 492 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Dodlig…avi (7,17 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Andrea_Vagn_…avi (7,17 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Anette Norberg @ Hurvamorden (SWE1986) *



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Anette_Norberg_-_Hurvamorden-(SWE1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 154 MiB
Duration : 6mn 52s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 934 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anette_Norberg_-_Hurvamorde…avi (154,17 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anette_Norbe…avi (154,17 MB) - cloudzer.net








* Anna Björk & Anna Edlund @ Flickan Vid Stenbanken (SWE 1989) *



 



 

 

 

 

Title : Anna_Edlund_-_Flickan_Vid_Stenbanken-EP2-(SWE1989)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 22s
Res : 688 x 472 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 959 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anna_Edlund_-_Flickan_Vid_S…avi (21,35 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anna_Edlund_…avi (21,35 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

 

Title : Anna_Bjork_Anna_Edlund_-_Flickan_Vid_Stenbanken-EP5-(SWE1989)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 13s
Res : 688 x 472 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 965 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Anna_Bjork_Anna_Edlund_-_Fl…avi (18,99 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anna_Bjork_A…avi (18,99 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

 

Title : Anna_Edlund_-_Flickan_Vid_Stenbanken-EP9-(SWE1989)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.4 MiB
Duration : 59s 800ms
Res : 696 x 472 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 962 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anna_Edlund_-_Flickan_Vid_S…avi (15,44 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anna_Edlund_…avi (15,44 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Anne Herdorf @ En Afgrund Af Frihed (DK1989) VHS *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Anne_Herdorf_-_En_Afgrund_Af_Frihed-(DK1989)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 57.8 MiB
Duration : 2mn 54s
Res : 720 x 576 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 577 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anne_Herdorf_-_En_Afgrund_A…avi (57,83 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anne_Herdorf…avi (57,83 MB) - cloudzer.net










* Anne Sofie Espersen @ Tid Til Forandring (DK2004) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Anne_Sofie_Espersen_-_Tid_Til_Forandring-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 30s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 955 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anne_Sofie_Espersen_-_Tid_T…avi (34,12 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anne_Sofie_E…avi (34,12 MB) - cloudzer.net






* Beate Bille @ Drabet (DK 2005) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Beate_Bille_-_Drabet-(DK2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 66.0 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 241 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Beate_Bille_-_Drabet-(DK200…avi (66,03 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Beate_Bille_…avi (66,03 MB) - cloudzer.net





* Camilla Lunden @ Händerna (SWE1994) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Camilla_Lunden_-_Handerna-(SWE1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 40s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 287 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Camilla_Lunden_-_Handerna-(…avi (29,96 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Camilla_Lund…avi (29,96 MB) - cloudzer.net















* Camilla Søeberg @ Tro Håb Og Kærlighed (DK1984) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Camilla_Soeberg_-_Tro_Haab_Og_Kaerlighed-(DK1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 23s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 848 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Camilla_Soeberg_-_Tro_Haab_…avi (30,33 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Camilla_Soeb…avi (30,33 MB) - cloudzer.net








* Didda Jonsdottir @ Stormvidr (IS2003) *




 

 

 

 

 

Title : Didda_Jonsdottir_-_Stormvidr-(IS2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 5s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 730 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Didda_Jonsdottir_-_Stormvid…avi (25,06 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Didda_Jonsdo…avi (25,06 MB) - cloudzer.net














* Elisabeth Carlsson & Kajsa Ernst @ Järnets Änglar (SWE 2007) *



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Elisabeth_Carlsson_Kajsa Ernst_-_Jarnets_Anglar-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.5 MiB
Duration : 58s 680ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 285 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Elisabeth_Carlsson_Kajsa Er…avi (26,47 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Elisabeth_Ca…avi (26,47 MB) - cloudzer.net








* Elona Sjøgren, Kirsten Peuliche & Bente Jensen @ Det Gode Og Det Onde (DK1975) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Elona_Sjoegren_Kirsten_Peuliche_Bente_Jensen_-_Det_Gode_Og_Det_Onde-(DK1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 34s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 935 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Elona_Sjoegren_Kirsten_Peul…avi (57,70 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Elona_Sjoegr…avi (57,70 MB) - cloudzer.net


















* Anita Nyman & Doris Funcke @ Svenska Hjärtan (SWE1987-1995) *




 

 

 

 

 

Title : Anita_Nyman_-_Svenska_Hjartan-S01E02-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 65.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 57s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 977 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anita_Nyman_-_Svenska_Hjart…avi (65,86 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anita_Nyman_…avi (65,86 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 




Title : Anita_Nyman_-_Svenska_Hjartan-S03E02-(SWE1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 17s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 962 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Anita_Nyman_-_Svenska_Hjart…avi (50,90 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Anita_Nyman_…avi (50,90 MB) - cloudzer.net









 

 

 

 


Title : Doris_Funcke_-_Svenska_Hjartan-S01E07-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.29 MiB
Duration : 19s 200ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 608 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Doris_Funcke_-_Svenska_Hjar…avi (6,29 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Doris_Funcke…avi (6,29 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Essy Persson @ Jeg En Kvinde (DK1965) VHS *



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Essy_Persson_-_Jeg_En_Kvinde-1-(DK1965)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 138 MiB
Duration : 7mn 13s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 471 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 1 channel

*Download:*

Essy_Persson_-_Jeg_En_Kvind…avi (138,02 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Essy_Persson_-_Jeg_En_Kvind…avi (138,02 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Essy_Persson_-_Jeg_En_Kvinde-2-(DK1965)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 124 MiB
Duration : 6mn 31s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 445 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 1 channel


*Download:*

Essy_Persson_-_Jeg_En_Kvind…avi (123,86 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Essy_Persson…avi (123,86 MB) - cloudzer.net









* Eva Gröndahl @ Potatishandlaren (SWE1995) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Eva_Grondahl_-_Potatishandlaren-(SWE1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 55.3 MiB
Duration : 3mn 9s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 311 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Eva_Grondahl_-_Potatishandl…avi (55,34 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Eva_Grondahl…avi (55,34 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Eva Morkeset @ The Frost (NO2009) *




 

 

 

 


Title : Eva_Morkeset_-_The_Frost-(NO2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.84 MiB
Duration : 30s 360ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 484 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 115 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Eva_Morkeset_-_The_Frost-(N…avi (5,84 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Eva_Morkeset…avi (5,84 MB) - cloudzer.net











* 
Gunnel Lindblom @ Älskande Par (SWE1964) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Gunnel_Lindblom_-_Alskande_Par-(SWE1964)-RUFFAH.avi - 81.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 27s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 401 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Gunnel_Lindblom_-_Alskande_…avi (81,11 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Gunnel_Lindb…avi (81,11 MB) - cloudzer.net



* Helle Charlotte Strunk, Susanne Dorring & Susan Hinrichs @ Brand Børge Rykker Ud (DK1976) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Helle_Charlotte_Strunk_Susanne_Dorring_Susan_Hinrichs_-_Brand_Boerge_Rykker_Ud-(DK1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.5 MiB
Duration : 1mn 9s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 957 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Helle_Charlotte_Strunk_Susa…avi (25,46 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Helle_Charlo…avi (25,46 MB) - cloudzer.net













* Helle Merete Sørensen @ Parløb (DK1990) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Helle_Merete_Soerensen_-_Parloeb-S01E05-(DK1990)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.7 MiB
Duration : 1mn 0s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 168 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Helle_Merete_Soerensen_-_Pa…avi (31,70 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Helle_Merete…avi (31,70 MB) - cloudzer.net




* Hildigunn Eyofinsdottir & Sigri Mitra Gaini @ Bye Bye Bluebird (FO/ DK1999) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Hildigunn_Eyofinsdottir_Sigri_Mitra_Gaini_-_Bye_Bye_Bluebird-(FO-DK1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.4 MiB
Duration : 37s 520ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 564 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Hildigunn_Eyofinsdottir_Sig…avi (12,38 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Hildigunn_Ey…avi (12,38 MB) - cloudzer.net












*Ingar Sigvardsdotter @ Snoken S02E01 (SWE1995) *




 

 

 

 

Title : Ingar_Sigvardsdotter_-_Snoken-S02E01-(SWE1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 36.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 39s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 863 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Ingar_Sigvardsdotter_-_Snok…avi (36,44 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Ingar_Sigvar…avi (36,44 MB) - cloudzer.net






* 
Inga Berggren Kruuse @ Bessingemordet (SWE1986) *



 

 

 

 
*Download:*


Title : Inga_Berggren-Kruuse_-_Bessingemordet-(SWE1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 61.5 MiB
Duration : 2mn 45s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 903 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*

Inga_Berggren-Kruuse_-_Bess…avi (61,49 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Inga_Berggre…avi (61,49 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Ingrid Thulin @ Nattlek (SWE1966) *



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Ingrid_Thulin_-_Nattlek-(SWE1966)-RUFFAH.avi - 62.7 MiB
Duration : 3mn 1s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 703 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Ingrid_Thulin_-_Nattlek-(SW…avi (62,73 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Ingrid_Thuli…avi (62,73 MB) - cloudzer.net





*Kajsa Reingardt @ Yngsjomordet (SWE1986) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Kajsa_Reingardt_-_Yngsjomordet-(SWE1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 10s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 035 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kajsa_Reingardt_-_Yngsjomor…avi (18,99 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Kajsa_Reinga…avi (18,99 MB) - cloudzer.net











* Karin de Frumerie @ En Spricka I Kristallen (SWE2007) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Karin_de_Frumerie_-_En_Spricka_I_Kristallen-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.90 MiB
Duration : 27s 0ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 249 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*



*Download:*

Karin_de_Frumerie_-_En_Spri…avi (7,90 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Karin_de_Fru…avi (7,90 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Krista Kosonen @ Suden Vuosi (FIN2007) *PDTV Upgrade* *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Krista_Kosonen_-_Suden_Vuosi-(FIN2007)-PDTV-RUFFAH.avi - 39.3 MiB
Duration : 2mn 25s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 071 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Krista_Kosonen_-_Suden_Vuos…avi (39,30 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Krista_Koson…avi (39,30 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Kristin Kajander @ Hard Asfalt (NO1986) VHS *



 

 

 

 

 


Title : Kristin_Kajander_-_Hard_Asfalt-(NO1986)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 80.0 MiB
Duration : 4mn 17s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 395 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kristin_Kajander_-_Hard_Asf…avi (80,02 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Kristin_Kaja…avi (80,02 MB) - cloudzer.net











* Laura von Lindholm @ De Udvalgte (DK2001) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Laura_von_Lindholm_-_De Udvalgte-EP9-(DK2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 2s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 787 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Laura_von_Lindholm_-_De Udv…avi (22,12 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Laura_von_Li…avi (22,12 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Lina Perned @ En Fyra För Tre (SWE1995) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Lina_Perned_-_En_Fyra_For_Tre-S01E07-(SWE1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 38.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 5s
Res : 544 x 384 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 463 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Lina_Perned_-_En_Fyra_For_T…avi (38,85 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lina_Perned_…avi (38,85 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Linda Myrberg & Lisa Werlinder @ Arven (DK2003)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Linda_Myrberg_Lisa_Werlinder_-_Arven-(DK2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 73.2 MiB
Duration : 3mn 17s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 907 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Linda_Myrberg_Lisa_Werlinde…avi (73,17 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Linda_Myrber…avi (73,17 MB) - cloudzer.net








*Liv Bernhoft Osa @ Den Svarta Cirkeln (SWE1990)
*



 

 

 

 

Title : Liv_Bernhoft_Osa_-_Den_Svarta_Cirkeln-EP3-(SWE1990)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 3s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 874 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Liv_Bernhoft_Osa_-_Den_Svar…avi (22,91 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Liv_Bernhoft…avi (22,91 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Margaretha Krook @ Bokhandlaren Som Slutade Bada (SWE1969) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Margaretha_Krook_-_Bokhandlaren_Som_Slutade_Bada-(SWE1969)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 35s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 231 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Margaretha_Krook_-_Bokhandl…avi (39,16 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Margaretha_K…avi (39,16 MB) - cloudzer.net









* 
Maud Sjökvist @ Barnens Ø (SWE1980) *




 

 

 

 


Title : Maud_Sjokvist_-_Barnens_Oe-(SWE1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.82 MiB
Duration : 18s 360ms
Res : 720 x 480 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 453 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Maud_Sjokvist_-_Barnens_Oe-…avi (5,82 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Maud_Sjokvis…avi (5,82 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Paprika Steen @ Jeg Ville Ønske For Dig (DK1995) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Paprika_Steen_-_Jeg_Ville_Oenske_For_Dig-EP3-(DK1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.5 MiB
Duration : 54s 280ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 125 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Paprika_Steen_-_Jeg_Ville_O…avi (21,54 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Paprika_Stee…avi (21,54 MB) - cloudzer.net









* Pernille Højmark @ Eva (DK1994) VHS *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Pernille_Hoejmark_-_Eva-VHS-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 138 MiB
Duration : 6mn 49s
Res : 720 x 576 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 617 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Pernille_Hoejmark_-_Eva-VHS…avi (137,69 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Pernille_Hoe…avi (137,69 MB) - cloudzer.net













* Petra Nielsen @ Anna Holt - Den Svarte Riddaren (SWE1994) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Petra_Nielsen_-_Anna_Holt_Den_Svarte_Riddaren-(SWE1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 36s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 658 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Petra_Nielsen_-_Anna_Holt_D…avi (32,90 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Petra_Nielse…avi (32,90 MB) - cloudzer.net






* Petra Nielsen @ Anna Holt - Polis (SWE1999) *



 

 

 

 


Title : Petra_Nielsen_-_Anna_Holt_Polis-EP1-(SWE1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.4 MiB
Duration : 32s 0ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 591 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Petra_Nielsen_-_Anna_Holt_P…avi (10,42 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Petra_Nielse…avi (10,42 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Piret Kalda @ Bekännelsen (SWE2001) *



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Piret_Kalda_-_Bekannelsen-(SWE2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.4 MiB
Duration : 54s 200ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 490 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Piret_Kalda_-_Bekannelsen-(…avi (17,40 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Piret_Kalda_…avi (17,40 MB) - cloudzer.net









* Sarah Grünewald @ Tomgang (DK2013) *




 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sarah_Grunewald_-_Tomgang-S01E08-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.3 MiB
Duration : 58s 680ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 835 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sarah_Grunewald_-_Tomgang-S…avi (21,25 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Sarah_Grunew…avi (21,25 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Shelly Levy @ Sweetness Of Johanna (DK2013) *



 

 

 

 

 


Title : Shelly_Levy_-_Sweetness_Of_Johanna-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 55s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 526 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Shelly_Levy_-_Sweetness_Of_…avi (23,76 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Shelly_Levy_…avi (23,76 MB) - cloudzer.net










* Stine Fischer Christensen @ Ekko (DK2007) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Stine_Fischer_Christensen_-_Ekko-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.8 MiB
Duration : 42s 400ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 206 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stine_Fischer_Christensen_-…avi (11,81 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Stine_Fische…avi (11,81 MB) - cloudzer.net











* Stine Titmus Christensen @ Skinke (DK2010) *



 

 

 

 



Title : Stine_Titmus_Christensen_-_Skinke-(DK2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.2 MiB
Duration : 3mn 39s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 988 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stine_Titmus_Christensen_-_…avi (57,22 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Stine_Titmus…avi (57,22 MB) - cloudzer.net






*Susse Wold @ Hurra For De Blå Husarer (DK1970) HDTV *



 

 

 

 

 


Title : Susse Wold_-_Hurra_For_De_Blaa_Husarer-(DK1970)-HDTV-RUFFAH.avi - 103 MiB
Duration : 2mn 41s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 926 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Susse Wold_-_Hurra_For_De_B…avi (103,46 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Susse Wold_-…avi (103,46 MB) - cloudzer.net













* Ullabella Johansson @ Der Kom En Soldat (DK1969) *



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Ullabella_Johansson_-_Der_Kom_En_Soldat-(DK1969)-RUFFAH.avi - 58.2 MiB
Duration : 2mn 37s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 899 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Ullabella_Johansson_-_Der_K…avi (58,24 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Ullabella_Jo…avi (58,24 MB) - cloudzer.net





* 
Vanna Rosenberg @ Att Stjäla En Tjuv (SWE1996) *




 

 

 

 

 

Title : Vanna_Rosenberg_-_Att_Stjala_En_Tjuv-(SWE1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 34s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 875 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Vanna_Rosenberg_-_Att_Stjal…avi (33,78 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Vanna_Rosenb…avi (33,78 MB) - cloudzer.net













* Yvonne Ekmann @ Halløj I Himmelsengen (SWE1965) *



 

 

 

 

Title : Yvonne_Ekmann_-_Halloej_I_Himmelsengen-(SWE1965)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 13s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 581 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Yvonne_Ekmann_-_Halloej_I_H…avi (24,24 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Yvonne_Ekman…avi (24,24 MB) - cloudzer.net






* Chili Turell & Susanne Breuning @ Bejleren (DK1975) *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Chili_Turell_-_Bejleren-(DK1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.1 MiB
Duration : 40s 120ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 530 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Chili_Turell_-_Bejleren-(DK…avi (13,07 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Chili_Turell…avi (13,07 MB) - cloudzer.net






 

 

 

 



Title : Susanne_Breuning_-_Bejleren-(DK1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.5 MiB
Duration : 36s 168ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 923 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Susanne_Breuning_-_Bejleren…avi (13,47 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Susanne_Breu…avi (13,47 MB) - cloudzer.net







* Lotte Tarp & Dorte Højsted @ Een Gang Strømer (DK1987) *



 

 

 

 


Title : Lotte_Tarp_-_Een_Gang_Stroemer-EP3-(DK1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.3 MiB
Duration : 55s 520ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 867 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Lotte_Tarp_-_Een_Gang_Stroe…avi (20,32 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lotte_Tarp_-…avi (20,32 MB) - cloudzer.net







 

 

 

 

Title : Dorte_Hoejsted_-_Een_Gang_Stroemer-EP5-(DK1987)-RUFFAH .avi - 5.67 MiB
Duration : 15s 880ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 787 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Dorte_Hoejsted_-_Een_Gang_S…avi (5,67 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Dorte_Hoejst…avi (5,67 MB) - cloudzer.net








* Fanny Risberg,Malin Crepin & Ruth Vega Fernandez @ Upp til Kamp (SWE2007) *



 



 

 

 

 


Title : Fanny_Risberg_-_Upp_til_Kamp-EP1-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 51s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 937 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Fanny_Risberg_-_Upp_til_Kam…avi (45,35 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Fanny_Risber…avi (45,35 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

 


Title : Ruth_Vega_Fernandez_-_Upp_til_Kamp-EP2-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 35.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 26s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 956 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Ruth_Vega_Fernandez_-_Upp_t…avi (35,00 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Ruth_Vega_Fe…avi (35,00 MB) - cloudzer.net









 

 

 

 

 


Title : Malin_Crepin_-_Upp_til_Kamp-EP4-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 19s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 930 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Malin_Crepin_-_Upp_til_Kamp…avi (32,14 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Malin_Crepin…avi (32,14 MB) - cloudzer.net












* Sofie Stougaard & Helle Dolleris @ Bornholms Stemme (DK1999) VHS *



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sofie_Stougaard_-_Bornholms_Stemme-(DK1999)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 38.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 1s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 478 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Sofie_Stougaard_-_Bornholms…avi (38,87 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Sofie_Stouga…avi (38,87 MB) - cloudzer.net









 

 

 

 

Title : Helle_Dolleris_-_Bornholms_Stemme-(DK1999)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 8.38 MiB
Duration : 24s 288ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 695 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Helle_Dolleris_-_Bornholms_…avi (8,38 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Helle_Doller…avi (8,38 MB) - cloudzer.net














* Lena Stromdahl & Kim Anderzon @ Familien Öberg Pa Lillöga EP2 (SWE1983) *




 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Lena_Stromdahl_-_Familien_Oberg_Pa_Lilloga-EP2-(SWE1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 65.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 40s
Res : 958 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 967 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Lena_Stromdahl_-_Familien_O…avi (65,89 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lena_Stromda…avi (65,89 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 


Title : Kim_Anderzon_-_Familien_Oberg_Pa_Lilloga-EP9-(SWE1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 49s
Res : 958 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 977 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kim_Anderzon_-_Familien_Obe…avi (45,25 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Kim_Anderzon…avi (45,25 MB) - cloudzer.net













* Vibeke Ankjær, Pernille Petersson & Tammi Øst @ Taxa (DK1997) *




 

 

 

 


Title : Vibeke_Ankjaer_-_Taxa-EP23-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 31s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 717 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Vibeke_Ankjaer_-_Taxa-EP23-…avi (31,84 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Vibeke_Ankja…avi (31,84 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 



Title : Pernille_Petersson_-_Taxa-EP23-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.2 MiB
Duration : 59s 760ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 910 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Pernille_Petersson_-_Taxa-E…avi (22,18 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Pernille_Pet…avi (22,18 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

Title : Tammi_Oest_-_Taxa-EP29-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.89 MiB
Duration : 22s 248ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 398 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Tammi_Oest_-_Taxa-EP29-(DK1…avi (6,89 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Tammi_Oest_-…avi (6,89 MB) - cloudzer.net











* Various Uncredited @ Hedebyborna EP1 (SWE1978) *



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Various_-_Hedebyborna-EP1-(SWE1978)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.42 MiB
Duration : 15s 400ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 289 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Various_-_Hedebyborna-EP1-(…avi (6,42 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Various_-_He…avi (6,42 MB) - cloudzer.net








* Kim Anderzon & Inga Ålenius @ Badjävlar (SWE1971) *



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Kim_Anderzon_-_Badjavlar-(SWE1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 14s
Res : 512 x 384 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 004 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kim_Anderzon_-_Badjavlar-(S…avi (19,04 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Kim_Anderzon…avi (19,04 MB) - cloudzer.net








 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Inga_Aalenius_-_Badjavlar-(SWE1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 17s
Res : 512 x 384 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 858 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Inga_Aalenius_-_Badjavlar-(…avi (32,69 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Inga_Aaleniu…avi (32,69 MB) - cloudzer.net









* Lillian Lydersen, Eva Von Hanno,Florence Thomassin,Gerd Wiik & Kjersti Døvigen @ Balladen Om Mestertyven Ole Høiland (NO1970) VHS *



 

 

 

Title : Eva_von_Hanno_-_Balladen_Om_Mestertyven_Ole_Hoeiland-(NO1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 52.8 MiB
Duration : 2mn 20s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 937 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Eva_von_Hanno_-_Balladen_Om…avi (52,81 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Eva_von_Hann…avi (52,81 MB) - cloudzer.net









 

 

 

 

Title : Florence_Thomassin_-_Balladen_Om_Mestertyven_Ole_Hoeiland-(NO1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 12.3 MiB
Duration : 34s 320ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 797 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Florence_Thomassin_-_Ballad…avi (12,29 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Florence_Tho…avi (12,29 MB) - cloudzer.net












 

 

 

 

Title : Gerd_Wiik_-_Balladen_Om_Mestertyven_Ole_Hoeiland-(NO1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 18.2 MiB
Duration : 55s 920ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 525 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*

Gerd_Wiik_-_Balladen_Om_Mes…avi (18,21 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Gerd_Wiik_-_…avi (18,21 MB) - cloudzer.net











 

 

 

 

 




Title : Kjersti_Doevigen_-_Balladen_Om_Mestertyven_Ole_Hoeiland-(NO1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 15.2 MiB
Duration : 39s 480ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 027 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kjersti_Doevigen_-_Balladen…avi (15,22 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Kjersti_Doev…avi (15,22 MB) - cloudzer.net










 

 

 

 


Title : Lillian_Lydersen_-_Balladen_Om_Mestertyven_Ole_Hoeiland-(NO1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 24.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 7s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 890 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Lillian_Lydersen_-_Balladen…avi (24,82 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Lillian_Lyde…avi (24,82 MB) - cloudzer.net​


----------



## Ruffah (18 Nov. 2013)

*Irina Björklund & Marika Krook @ Underbara Kvinnor Vid Vatten (SWE/FIN 1998)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Irina_Bjoerklund_Marika_Krook_-_Underbara_kvinnor_vid_vatten-(SWE1998)-RUFFAH.avi - 44.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 0s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 901 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Irina_Bjoerklund_Marika_Kro…avi (44,61 MB) - uploaded.net*







*Hilde Grythe & Mari Maurstad @ Drømmeslottet (NO 1986)
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Hilde_Grythe_Mari_Maurstad_-_Droemmeslottet-(NO1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 7s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 356 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Hilde_Grythe_Mari_Maurstad_…avi (20,55 MB) - uploaded.net*





* Marte Germaine Christensen @ Erobreren EP4 (NO 2012)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Marte_Germaine_Christensen_-_Erobreren-EP4-(NO2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 48.5 MiB
Time:	2mn 36s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 403 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
Marte_Germaine_Christensen_…avi (48,52 MB) - uploaded.net
*

*Various:
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Various_-_Erobreren-EP1-(NO2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.1 MiB
Time:	1mn 1s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 829 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
Various_-_Erobreren-EP1-(NO…avi (22,12 MB) - uploaded.net*





*Maja Muhlack @ Definitely Dead (DK 2012)
*


 

 

 

 



Title: Maja_Muhlack_-_Definitely_Dead-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.2 MiB
Time: 53s 680ms
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 853 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
Maja_Muhlack_-_Definitely_D…avi (13,16 MB) - uploaded.net




*Helena Af Sandeberg @ En Pilgrims Död - EP2 (SWE 2013) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_Af_Sandeberg_-_En_Pilgrims_Dod-EP2-720p-(SWE2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 41.7 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 1280 x 544 - 49.657 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 3 953 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Helena_Af_Sandeberg_-_En_Pi…avi (41,66 MB) - uploaded.net






*Krista Kosonen @ Prinsessa (FIN 2010)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Krista_Kosonen_-_Prinsessa-(FI2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 47.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 50s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 130 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Krista_Kosonen_-_Prinsessa-…avi (47,47 MB) - uploaded.net





*Cecilia Zwick Nash @ Renters Rente (DK 1996)*

*
EP1*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Cecilia_Zwick_Nash_-_Renters_Rente-EP1-(DK1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.3 MiB
Time: 4mn 22s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 1 984 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Cecilia_Zwick_Nash_-_Renter…avi (68,29 MB) - uploaded.net*

*EP2*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Cecilia_Zwick_Nash_-_Renters_Rente-EP2-(DK1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.3 MiB
Time: 1mn 32s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 1 915 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Cecilia_Zwick_Nash_-_Renter…avi (23,34 MB) - uploaded.net*







* Margret Vilhjalmsdottir @ Mávahlátur / The Seagull's Laughter (IS 2001)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Margret_Vilhjalmsdottir_-_Mavahlatur-(IS2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.6 MiB
Time:	1mn 1s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 208 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Margret_Vilhjalmsdottir_-_M…avi (17,58 MB) - uploaded.net*








*Johanna Sällström @ Magnetisørens Femte Vinter / The Magnetist's Fifth Winter (SWE/DK 1999) [1080p HDTV]
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Johanna_Saellstroem_-_Magnetisoerens_Femte_Vinter-1080p-(SWEDK1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 56.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 35s
Res.: 1920 x 1080 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 4 753 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*
Download:
Johanna_Saellstroem_-_Magne…avi (56,21 MB) - uploaded.net
*









*Ulla Koppel @ Jeg Elsker Blåt (DK 1968)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Ulla_Koppel_-_Jeg_Elsker_Blaat-VHS-(DK1968)-RUFFAH.avi - 104 MiB
Time: 6mn 11s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 139 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Ulla_Koppel_-_Jeg_Elsker_Bl…avi (103,72 MB) - uploaded.net*







*Lea Baastrup Rønne & Lotte Munk Fure @ Mollycam (DK 2008)
*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Lea_Baastrup_Roenne_-_ Mollycam-(DK2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 144 MiB
Time: 7mn 10s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 601 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Lea_Baastrup_Roenne_-_ Moll…avi (143,71 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Lotte_Munk_Fure_-_Mollycam-(DK2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 90.6 MiB
Time: 5mn 5s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 284 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Lotte_Munk_Fure_-_Mollycam-…avi (90,61 MB) - uploaded.net
















*Moa Gammel & Catherine Hansson @ Underbara Älskade (SWE 2006)
*


 

 

 

 

 



Title: Moa_Gammel_-_Underbara_Alskade-(SWE2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 63.6 MiB
Time: 3mn 30s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 332 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
Moa_Gammel_-_Underbara_Alsk…avi (63,62 MB) - uploaded.net*









 

 

 




Title: Catherine_Hansson_-_Underbara_Alskade-(SWE2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.0 MiB
Time: 49s 400ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 180 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
Catherine_Hansson_-_Underba…avi (14,04 MB) - uploaded.net*









*@ Trolösa (SWE 2000)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title:	Lena_Endre_-_Trolosa-(SWE2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 84.0 MiB
Time:	4mn 25s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 456 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
Lena_Endre_-_Trolosa-(SWE20…avi (84,00 MB) - uploaded.net* 







*Marie Mondrup @ Klovn The Movie (DK 2010) [720p HDTV]*




 

 

 

 

 



Title: Marie_Mondrup_-_Klovn_The Movie-720p-(DK2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 77.2 MiB
Time: 2mn 11s
Res.: 1280 x 692 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.850
Video: XviD - 4 452 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Marie_Mondrup_-_Klovn_The M…avi (77,20 MB) - uploaded.net*








*Line Verndal @ Limbo (NO 2010) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Line_Verndal_-_Limbo-720p-(NO2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 23s
Res.: 1280 x 544 - 33.333 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 3 838 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Line_Verndal_-_Limbo-720p-(…avi (42,63 MB) - uploaded.net






*Tuva Novotny @ Kommer Du Med Mig Da (NO 2003)*



 

 

 

 




Title: Tuva_Novotny_-_Kommer_du_med_mig_da-(NO2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.1 MiB
Time: 3mn 40s
Res.: 656 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.864
Video: XviD - 1 711 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Tuva_Novotny_-_Kommer_du_me…avi (57,09 MB) - uploaded.net*










 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Nina_Gunnarsdottir_-_On_Top_Down_Under-(IS2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 213 MiB
Time:	12mn 33s
Res.:	640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 169 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
*Nina_Gunnarsdottir_-_On_Top…avi (212,90 MB) - uploaded.net*









*Livia Millhagen & Alva Telkkonen @ Molanders EP1 (SWE 2013) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Livia_Millhagen_Alva_Telkkonen_-_Molanders-EP1-720p-(SWE2013)-RUFFAH.avi.avi - 21.7 MiB
Duration : 41s 520ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 930 Kbps
Audio : - 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*
*Livia_Millhagen_Alva_Telkko…avi (21,72 MB) - uploaded.net*








*Mia Heebøll @ Karriere Muligheder (DK 2013) [720p]*



 

 

 



Title : Mia_Heeboell_-_Karriere_Muligheder-720p-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.2 MiB
Duration : 37s 200ms
Res : 1280 x 688 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 782 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:
*
Mia_Heeboell_-_Karriere_Mul…avi (13,24 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : Danica_Curcic_-_Oasen-720p-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.4 MiB
Duration : 57s 720ms
Res : 1280 x 544 @ 25.000 fps
Video  : XVID @ 2 903 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Danica_Curcic_-_Oasen-720p-…avi (21,37 MB) - uploaded.net








*Ida Cæcilie Rasmussen @ En Maler (DK 2013) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Ida_Caecilie_Rasmussen_-_En_Maler-720p-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 23s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 912 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Ida_Caecilie_Rasmussen_-_En…avi (31,13 MB) - uploaded.net







*Maria Erwolter @ Escort (DK 2013) [720p] *Explicit Blowjob**




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Title : Maria_Erwolter_-_Escort-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 126 MiB
Duration : 5mn 33s
Res : 1280 x 512 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 974 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Maria_Erwolter_-_Escort-720…avi (126,29 MB) - uploaded.net




*
Minna Haapkylä @ Selon Charlie (FR 2006) [720p HDTV]
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Minna_Haapkyla_-_Selon_Charlie-(FR2006)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 40.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 18s
Res : 1280 x 544 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 844 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*
Minna_Haapkyla_-_Selon_Char…avi (40,39 MB) - uploaded.net







*
Sara Turpin & Annika Hallin @ Anno 1790 (SWE 2011) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Sara_Turpin_-_Anno_1790-EP1-(SWE2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 3s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 066 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*
Download:*
Sara_Turpin_-_Anno_1790-EP1…avi (17,16 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Annika_Hallin_-_Anno_1790-EP2-(SWE2011)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 30.7 MiB
Duration : 58s 560ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 892 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*
Annika_Hallin_-_Anno_1790-E…avi (30,65 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sara_Turpin_-_Anno_1790-EP3-(SWE2011)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 26.1 MiB
Duration : 25s 940ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 838 Kbps
Audio : AC3 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*
Download:*
Sara_Turpin_-_Anno_1790-EP3…avi (26,15 MB) - uploaded.net











*Tuva Novotny @ Mordaren Ljuger Inte Ensam (SWE 2013) [720p]
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Tuva_Novotny_-_Mordaren_Ljuger_Inte_Ensam-(SWE2013)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 41.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 23s
Res : 1280 x 544 @ 23.976 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 749 Kbps
Audio : AC3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*
Tuva_Novotny_-_Mordaren_Lju…avi (41,18 MB) - uploaded.net







*Sofie Gråbøl @ Sorg-Agre (DK 1987)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Sofie_Graaboel_-_Sorg_Agre-(DK1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 6s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 24.969 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 963 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Sofie_Graaboel_-_Sorg_Agre-…avi (32,13 MB) - uploaded.net









*Tuva Novotny & Alexandra Rapaport @ Herr Von Hancken (SWE 2000) [720p WEB-DL]*



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Tuva_Novotny_-_Herr_von_Hancken-HD-(SWE2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 56.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 53s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 926 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
*Tuva_Novotny_-_Herr_von_Han…avi (56,05 MB) - uploaded.net*









 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Alexandra_Rapaport_-_Herr_von_Hancken-HD-(SWE2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 55s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 988 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
*Alexandra_Rapaport_-_Herr_v…avi (57,83 MB) - uploaded.net*








*Sofie Gråbøl,Helle Fagralid & Sophie Louise Lauring @ Nikolaj & Julie (DK 2002-2003)*


*Sofie Gråbøl*



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nikolaj_Og_Julie-EP2-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.7 MiB
Duration : 35s 800ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 298 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nikolaj_Og…avi (10,68 MB) - uploaded.net



*
Helle Fagralid*



 

 

 

 




Title : Helle_Fagralid_-_Nikolaj_Og_Julie-EP2-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 5s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 429 Kbps
Audio : AC3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Helle_Fagralid_-_Nikolaj_Og…avi (21,93 MB) - uploaded.net




*Sophie Louise Lauring*




 

 

 




Title : Sophie_Louise_Lauring_-_Nikolaj_Og_Julie-EP18-(DK2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 6s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 453 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Sophie_Louise_Lauring_-_Nik…avi (40,11 MB) - uploaded.net







*Lene Nystrøm @ Varg Veum: Svarte Får (NO 2011) [1080p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Lene_Nystroem_-_Varg_Veum_Svarte_Faar-1080p-(NO2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 58.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 54s
Res : 1920 x 1080 @ 23.976 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 914 Kbps
Audio : AC3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*
Lene_Nystroem_-_Varg_Veum_S…avi (58,90 MB) - uploaded.net













* Anki Albertsson @ Blank Päls Och Starka Tassar (SWE 1993)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

itle : Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pals_och_starka_Tassar-EP1-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 82.4 MiB
Duration : 4mn 25s
Res : 720 x 464 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 400 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pal…avi (82,41 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pals_och_starka_Tassar-EP2-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 66.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 36s
Res : 1280 x 688 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 360 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pal…avi (66,72 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pals_och_starka_Tassar-EP3-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 51.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 59s
Res : 1280 x 816 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 390 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Anki_Albertsson_-_Blank_pal…avi (51,27 MB) - uploaded.net









*Helene Parment & Anne Barlind @ Lackalänga (SWE 1987)*



 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Helene_Parment_-_Lackalanga-EP5-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 35s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 426 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
Helene_Parment_-_Lackalanga…avi (29,89 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : Anne_Barlind_-_Lackalanga-EP9-(SWE1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.7 MiB
Duration : 59s 960ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 407 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*
Download:*
Anne_Barlind_-_Lackalanga-E…avi (18,65 MB) - uploaded.net









*Gunilla Olsson @ Skärp dig Älskling (SWE 1981)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Gunilla_Olsson_-_Skarp_dig_Alskling-EP2-(SWE1981)-RUFFAH.avi - 61.3 MiB
Duration : 3mn 13s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 453 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Gunilla_Olsson_-_Skarp_dig_…avi (61,32 MB) - uploaded.net












* Sandra Elsfort @ Judgement (DK 2012)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Sandra_Elsfort_-_Judgement-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 63.0 MiB
Duration : 4mn 29s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 824 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
Sandra_Elsfort_-_Judgement-…avi (62,95 MB) - uploaded.net







*Ditte Ylva Olsen @ Sjit Happens - S01E05 (DK 2013)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Ditte_Ylva_Olsen_-_Sjit_Happens-S01E05-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 47.2 MiB
Duration : 2mn 28s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 461 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Ditte_Ylva_Olsen_-_Sjit_Hap…avi (47,21 MB) - uploaded.net










*Stephania Potalivo @ Sjit Happens - S01E03 (DK 2013)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Stephania_Potalivo_-_Sjit_Happens-S01E03-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 12s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 721 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stephania_Potalivo_-_Sjit_H…avi (25,42 MB) - uploaded.net









*Camilla Cornelia Lehmann @ Sjit Happens - S01E01 (DK 2013)*



 

 

 

 





Title : Camilla_Cornelia_Lehmann_-_Sjit_Happens-S01E01-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.7 MiB
Duration : 36s 920ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 229 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Camilla_Cornelia_Lehmann_-_…avi (10,71 MB) - uploaded.net









*Sofia Helin & Maja Herrström @ Broen S01E02 (DK/SWE 2011) [1080p]
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sofia_Helin_-_Broen-S01E02-1080p-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 154 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 1920 x 1080 @ 26.039 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 814 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Sofia_Helin_-_Broen-S01E02-…avi (153,76 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

 

Title : Maja_Herrstrom_-_Broen-S01E02-1080p-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 124 MiB
Duration : 2mn 25s
Res : 1920 x 1080 @ 26.039 fps
Video : XVID @ 6 672 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHza
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Maja_Herrstrom_-_Broen-S01E…avi (123,62 MB) - uploaded.net








*Lise Kofoed @ Ung For Evigt (DK 2012) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Lise_Kofoed_-_Ung_For_Evigt-720p-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 14s
Res : 1280 x 544 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 283 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
Lise_Koefoed_-_Ung_For_Evig…avi (30,78 MB) - uploaded.net









*Lea Gregersen & Zinnini Elkington @ Ud, Spring Over, Ind (DK 2013)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Lea_Gregersen_Zinnini_Elkington_-_Ud_Spring_Over_Ind-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 53s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 953 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Lea_Gregersen_Zinnini_Elkin…avi (29,26 MB) - uploaded.net








*Kristina Korsholm @ The Killing Of A Danish Swan (DK2011)
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Kristina_Korsholm_-_The_Killing_Of_A_Danish_Swan-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 115 MiB
Duration : 7mn 21s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 23.976 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 990 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kristina_Korsholm_-_The_Kil…avi (115,25 MB) - uploaded.net













*Sandra Elsfort @ Kaos (DK 2010)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Sandra_Elsfort_-_Kaos-(DK2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.7 MiB
Duration : 3mn 29s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 627 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Sandra_Elsfort_-_Kaos-(DK20…avi (45,67 MB) - uploaded.net









Marie Louise Wille @ Sig Altid Farvel I Tide (DK 2013) [720p Trailer]



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Marie_Louise_Wille_-_Sig_Altid_Farvel_I_Tide-720p-Trailer-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 37s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 489 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Marie_Louise_Wille_-_Sig_Al…avi (43,02 MB) - uploaded.net







*Marie Richardson @ Riktiga Män Bär Alltid Slips (SWE 1992) [VHSSCR]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Marie_Richardson_-_Riktiga_Man_Bar_Alltid_Slips-VHSSCR-(SWE1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.2 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 640 x 480 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 978 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 64.0 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 1 channel

*Download:*

Marie_Richardson_-_Riktiga_…avi (50,18 MB) - uploaded.net









*Nanna Hoffmann Ottesen & Stephania Potalivo @ Twenty3 (DK 2011)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Nanna_Hoffmann_Ottesen_Stephania_Potalivo_-_Twenty3-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.7 MiB
Duration : 1mn 41s
Res : 640 x 360 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 921 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Nanna_Hoffmann_Ottesen_Step…avi (25,71 MB) - uploaded.net









*Neel Rønholt @ Tabita (DK 2012) [720p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Neel_Roenholt_-_Tabita-720p-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 148 MiB
Duration : 4mn 56s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 969 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Neel_Roenholt_-_Tabita-720p…avi (147,61 MB) - uploaded.net









*Amanda Sommer @ Come Full Circle (NO 2009) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Amanda_Sommer_-_Come_Full_Circle-720p-(NO2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.6 MiB
Duration : 2mn 19s
Res : 1280 x 544 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 925 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Amanda_Sommer_-_Come_Full_C…avi (68,63 MB) - uploaded.net








* Lena Nyhus @ Kvinder/Women (DK 2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Lena_Nyhus_-_Kvinder-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 42s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 360 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Lena_Nyhus_-_Kvinder-(DK200…avi (31,33 MB) - uploaded.net





*Tatjana Ulvehjerte @ Immortal Brother (NO 2004)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Tatjana_Ulvehjerte_-_Immortal_Brother-(NO2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.8 MiB
Duration : 56s 640ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 991 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Tatjana_Ulvehjerte_-_Immort…avi (14,81 MB) - uploaded.net
or






*Sabrina Stitz Johansen @ Epoke/Epoch (DK 2011) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Sabrina_Stitz_Johansen_-_Epoke-720p-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.7 MiB
Duration : 25s 880ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 593 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sabrina_Stitz_Johansen_-_Ep…avi (11,72 MB) - uploaded.net






*Johanna Lazcano Osterman @ Den Jeg Elsker (NO 2013) [720p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Johanna_Lazcansterman_-_Den_Jeg_Elsker-720p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 60.2 MiB
Duration : 2mn 4s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 863 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Johanna_Lazcansterman_-_…avi (60,21 MB) - uploaded.net






*Krista Kosonen & Minna Pualanto @ Kaikella Rakkaudella (FIN 2013)*




 

 

 

 

 


Title : Krista_Kosonen_-_Kaikella_Rakkaudella-(FIN2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 35s
Res : 592 x 320 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 325 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 131 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Krista_Kosonen_-_Kaikella_R…avi (16,82 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 


Title : Minna_Puolanto_-_Kaikella_Rakkaudella-(FIN2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.78 MiB
Duration : 34s 680ms
Res : 592 x 320 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 252 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 131 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*

Minna_Puolanto_-_Kaikella_R…avi (5,78 MB) - uploaded.net








*Gitte Witt @ Brakkvann (NO 2007)*




 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Gitte_Witt_-_Brakkvann-(NO2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 45s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 007 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Gitte_Witt_-_Brakkvann-(NO2…avi (43,70 MB) - uploaded.net








*Helle Rossing @ Pige Under Vand (DK 2012)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Helle_Rossing_-_Pige_Under_Vand-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.5 MiB
Duration : 4mn 50s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 659 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Helle_Rossing_-_Pige_Under_…avi (64,52 MB) - uploaded.net










*Hanne Marte Sørlie @ Rouquine (NO 2013) [720p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Hanne_Marte_Soerlie_-_Rouquine-720p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 72.6 MiB
Duration : 2mn 15s
Res : 1280 x 640 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 293 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Hanne_Marte_Soerlie_-_Rouqu…avi (72,58 MB) - uploaded.net










*Katrine Rosenthal @ Tilstand (DK 2011)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Katrine_Rosenthal_-_Tilstand-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 80.4 MiB
Duration : 4mn 28s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 310 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Katrine_Rosenthal_-_Tilstan…avi (80,39 MB) - uploaded.net










*Sarah Grünewald & Mette Ingeborg mm. @ Damer (DK 2012)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sarah_Gruenewald_Mette_Ingeborg_-_Damer-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.0 MiB
Duration : 2mn 15s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 391 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sarah_Gruenewald_Mette_Inge…avi (41,95 MB) - uploaded.net








*Camilla Bisgaard @ Like Me (DK 2008)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Camilla_Bisgaard_-_Like_Me-(DK2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 28.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 43s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 126 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels  : 2 channels


*Download:*

Camilla_Bisgaard_-_Like_Me-…avi (28,82 MB) - uploaded.net











*Winner of Norway's next top model 2011*



 


*Claudia Bull @ Limerence (NO 2013) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Claudia_Bull_-_Limerence-720p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 66.0 MiB
Duration : 2mn 11s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 025 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Claudia_Bull_-_Limerence-72…avi (66,03 MB) - uploaded.net













*Stina Ekblad & Lena T Hansson @ Amorosa (SWE 1986)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Stina_Ekblad_-_Amorosa-(SWE 1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 160 MiB
Duration : 7mn 10s
Res : 720 x 480 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 918 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stina_Ekblad_-_Amorosa-(SWE…avi (160,05 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Stina_Ekblad_Lena_T_Hansson_-_Amorosa-(SWE 1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 81.3 MiB
Duration : 3mn 33s
Res : 720 x 480 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 990 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stina_Ekblad_Lena_T_Hansson…avi (81,26 MB) - uploaded.net













*Sofie Gråbøl & Rikke Louise Andersson @ Nattevagten (DK 1994) [1080p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nattevagten-1080p-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.7 MiB
Duration : 1mn 47s
Res : 1920 x 1040 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 916 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nattevagte…avi (68,73 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

 


Title : Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Nattevagten-1080p-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 82.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 8s
Res : 1920 x 1040 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 945 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Na…avi (82,75 MB) - uploaded.net













*Frida Hallgren @ Så Som I Himmelen (SWE 2004) [HDTV]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Frida_Hallgren_-_Saa_Som_i_Himmelen-HDTV-(SWE2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 196 MiB
Duration : 6mn 37s
Res : 1280 x 688 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 942 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Frida_Hallgren_-_Saa_Som_i_…avi (196,11 MB) - uploaded.net










*Gitte Witt,Marte Sæteren, Tina Klafstadbakken mm. @ Pornopung (Norway 2013) [1080p] *Explicit**




 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Tina_Klafstadbakken_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.6 MiB
Duration : 36s 793ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 153 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Tina_Klafstadbakken_-_Porno…avi (24,61 MB) - uploaded.net





*Gitte Witt*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Gitte_Witt_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 59.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 33s
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 884 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Gitte_Witt_-_Pornopung-1080…avi (59,22 MB) - uploaded.net





*Marte Sæteren*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Marte_Sæteren_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 104 MiB
Duration : 2mn 38s
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 042 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Marte_Saeteren_-_Pornopung-…avi (103,79 MB) - uploaded.net














*Gitte Witt,Marte Sæteren, Tina Klafstadbakken mm. @ Pornopung (Norway 2013) [1080p] *Explicit**



*Sara Elle Ogilvy*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sara_Elle_Ogilvy_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.9 MiB
Duration : 33s 43ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 109 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Sara_Elle_Ogilvy_-_Pornopun…avi (21,93 MB) - uploaded.net


*
Ayla Maria Svenke*



 

 

 

 

 

Title  : Ayla_Maria_Svenke_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.3 MiB
Duration : 18s 209ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 682 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Ayla_Maria_Svenke_-_Pornopu…avi (13,34 MB) - uploaded.net







*Ditte Arnth @ Player (DK 2013)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 





Title : Ditte_Arnth_-_Player-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.9 MiB
Duration : 42s 880ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 933 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*


Ditte_Arnth_-_Player-(DK201…avi (10,92 MB) - uploaded.net










*Kjersti Elvik, Andrine Sæther, Anne Ryg & Gjertrud Jynge @ Salige er de som Tørster (NO 1997) [HDTV]*


*Unfortunately there was no original audio track on the broadcast, hence german dub only. *




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Kjersti_Elvik_Andrine_Saether_-_Salige_er_de_som_toerster-HDTV-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 0s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 597 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kjersti_Elvik_Andrine_Saeth…avi (34,63 MB) - uploaded.net




*Anne Ryg*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Anne_Ryg_-_Salige_er_de_som_toerster-HDTV-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 48.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 25s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 545 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Anne_Ryg_-_Salige_er_de_som…avi (48,65 MB) - uploaded.net





*Gjertrud Jynge*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Gjertrud_Jynge_-_Salige_er_de_som_toerster-HDTV-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.9 MiB
Duration : 32s 800ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 626 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Gjertrud_Jynge_-_Salige_er_…avi (18,92 MB) - uploaded.net









*Sanna Thor, Patricia Schumann & Malene Nielsen @ Profetia (DK2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sanna_Thor_-_Profetia-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 86.2 MiB
Duration : 3mn 52s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 912 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sanna_Thor_-_Profetia-(DK20…avi (86,19 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Patricia_Schumann_-_Profetia-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 77.7 MiB
Duration : 3mn 27s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 943 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Patricia_Schumann_-_Profeti…avi (77,71 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Malene_Nielsen_Unknown_-_Profetia-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.0 MiB
Duration : 28s 640ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 009 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Malene_Nielsen_Unknown_-_Pr…avi (10,97 MB) - uploaded.net









*Nina Dogg Filippusdottir & Katrin Groa Gudmundsdottir @ The Sea (IS/FR/NO 2002)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Nina_Dogg_Filippusdottir_-_The_Sea-(IS2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 2s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 901 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Nina_Dogg_Filippusdottir_-_…avi (15,76 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : Katrin_Groa_Gudmundsdottir_-_The_Sea-(IS2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.82 MiB
Duration : 25s 360ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 719 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Katrin_Groa_Gudmundsdottir_…avi (5,82 MB) - uploaded.net










*Alda Sigurdardottir @ Hin Helgu Ve (IS 1993) [VHS]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Alda_Sigurdardottir_-_Hin_Helgu_Ve-VHS-(IS1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 62.4 MiB
Duration : 2mn 47s
Res : 720 x 480 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 925 Kbps
Audio : AC3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Alda_Sigurdardottir_-_Hin_H…avi (62,41 MB) - uploaded.net









*Laura Malmivaara, Jenni Banerjee & Mervi Takatalo @ Hymypoika (FIN 2003)
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Jenni_Banerjee_-_Hymypoika-(FIN2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 127 MiB
Duration : 5mn 15s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 912 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Jenni_Banerjee_-_Hymypoika-…avi (126,68 MB) - uploaded.net




*Jenni Banerjee & Mervi Takatalo*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Jenni_Banerjee_Mervi_Takatalo-_Hymypoika-(FIN2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.5 MiB
Duration : 57s 408ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 540 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Jenni_Banerjee_Mervi_Takata…avi (20,52 MB) - uploaded.net




*Laura Malmivaara*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Laura_Malmivaara_-_Hymypoika-(FIN2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 51.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 8s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 923 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Laura_Malmivaara_-_Hymypoik…avi (51,86 MB) - uploaded.net











*Uncredited*



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Unknown_-_Hymypoika-(FIN2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.7 MiB
Duration : 48s 736ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 938 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Unknown_-_Hymypoika-(FIN200…avi (19,73 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Unknown2_-_Hymypoika-(FIN2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.3 MiB
Duration : 49s 536ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 811 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Unknown2_-_Hymypoika-(FIN20…avi (19,31 MB) - uploaded.net



*Gunilla Röör @ En Gång Om Året (SWE 2012) *




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Gunilla_Roor_-_En_Gang_Om_Aret-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 119 MiB
Duration : 5mn 11s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 732 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Gunilla_Roor_-_En_Gang_Om_A…avi (118,65 MB) - uploaded.net








*Mathilde Norholt @ Lykke (DK 2011) [720p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Mathilde_Norholt_-_Lykke- S01E05-720p-(DK2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.2 MiB
Duration : 57s 760ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 507 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Mathilde_Norholt_-_Lykke- S…avi (34,20 MB) - uploaded.net








*Mia Lyhne, Anne Louise Hassing, Maibritt Saerens & Lykke Sand @ Krøniken (DK 2004)*


*Maibritt Saerens*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Maibritt_Saerens_-_Kroeniken-EP1-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.0 MiB
Duration : 2mn 24s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 253 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Maibritt_Saerens_-_Kroenike…avi (64,00 MB) - uploaded.net







*Anne Louise Hassing*




 

 

 

 

Title : Anne_Louise_Hassing_-_Kroeniken-EP7-HDTV-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 70.5 MiB
Duration : 2mn 1s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 407 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Anne_Louise_Hassing_-_Kroen…avi (70,53 MB) - uploaded.net







*Signe Manov*



 

 

 

 

Title : Signe_Manov_-_Kroeniken-EP7-HDTV-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.7 MiB
Duration : 57s 400ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 320 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Signe_Manov_-_Kroeniken-EP7…avi (32,70 MB) - uploaded.net





*Mia Lyhne*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Mia_Lyhne_-_Kroeniken-EP13-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 56.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 27s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 905 Kbps
Audio : AC3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Mia_Lyhne_-_Kroeniken-EP13-…avi (56,74 MB) - uploaded.net





*Lykke Sand Michelsen*



 

 

 

 

Title : Lykke_Sand_Michelsen_-_Kroeniken-EP19-(DK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.32 MiB
Duration : 26s 760ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 524 Kbps
Audio : AC3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Lykke_Sand_Michelsen_-_Kroe…avi (9,32 MB) - uploaded.net









*Minna Turunen @ Umur (FIN 2002)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Minna_Turunen_-_Umur-(FIN2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 12s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 721 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Minna_Turunen_-_Umur-(FIN20…avi (45,14 MB) - uploaded.net







*
Anna Easteden & Elina Knihtila @ Haarautuvan Rakkauden Talo (FIN 2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Anna_Easteden_-_Haarautuvan_Rakkauden_Talo-(FIN2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 7s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 657 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Anna_Easteden_-_Haarautuvan…avi (24,95 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : Elina_Knihtila_-_Haarautuvan_Rakkauden_Talo-(FIN2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.54 MiB
Duration : 18s 600ms
Res : 720 x 304 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 038 Kbps
Audio  : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Elina_Knihtila_-_Haarautuva…avi (5,54 MB) - uploaded.net









*Karin Bertling @ Anna (DK 2009)*



 

 

 

 

Title : Karin_Bertling_-_Anna-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.3 MiB
Duration : 34s 120ms
Res : 720 x 384 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 643 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Karin_Bertling_-_Anna-(DK20…avi (11,32 MB) - uploaded.net








*Andrine Sæther @ Cellofan (NO 1998)*




 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Andrine_Saether_-_Cellofan-(NO1998)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.8 MiB
Duration : 34s 167ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 756 Kbps
Audio : AC3 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Andrine_Saether_-_Cellofan-…avi (11,80 MB) - uploaded.net









*Malin Crepin @ I Skuggan Av Värmen (SWE 2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Malin_Crepin_-_ I_Skuggan_Av_varmen-(SWE2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 124 MiB
Duration : 5mn 57s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 445 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Malin_Crepin_-_ I_Skuggan_A…avi (123,88 MB) - uploaded.net







*Anna Bache-Wiig @ Lekestue s01 (NO 2002)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Anna_Bache-Wiig_-_Lekestue-EP1-(NO2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 46.5 MiB
Duration : 2mn 0s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 959 Kbps
Audio : AC3 256 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anna_Bache-Wiig_-_Lekestue-…avi (46,49 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

 




Title : Anna_Bache-Wiig_-_Lekestue-EP4-(NO2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.05 MiB
Duration : 27s 920ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 452 Kbps
Audio : AC3 256 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Anna_Bache-Wiig_-_Lekestue-…avi (9,05 MB) - uploaded.net






*
Wencke Barfoed, Charlotte Sieling, Susanne Breuning & more @ Gøngehøvdingen (DK 1992)*





*Wencke Barfoed*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Wencke_Barfoed_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP1-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.5 MiB
Duration : 1mn 42s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 119 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Wencke_Barfoed_-_Goengehoev…avi (40,49 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : Wencke_Barfoed_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP5-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.7 MiB
Duration : 1mn 8s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 434 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Wencke_Barfoed_-_Goengehoev…avi (29,71 MB) - uploaded.net






*Charlotte Sieling*



 

 

 

 

 


Title : Charlotte_Sieling_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP11-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.8 MiB
Duration : 46s 360ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 475 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Charlotte_Sieling_-_Goengeh…avi (14,80 MB) - uploaded.net








*Susanne Breuning*




 

 

 

 

Title : Susanne_Breuning_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP10-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 18s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 440 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Susanne_Breuning_-_Goengeho…avi (33,91 MB) - uploaded.net





*Marianne Mortensen*



 

 

 

 

Title : Marianne_Mortensen_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP12-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.7 MiB
Duration : 40s 840ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 615 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Marianne_Mortensen_-_Goenge…avi (13,72 MB) - uploaded.net




*Kirsten Lehfeldt*



 

 

 

 

Title : Kirsten_Lehfeldt_-_Goengehoevdingen-EP6-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.4 MiB
Duration : 49s 0ms
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 437 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Kirsten_Lehfeldt_-_Goengeho…avi (15,43 MB) - uploaded.net









*Laura Bach & Sira Stampe @ No Right Turn (DK 2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Laura_Bach_-_No_Right_Turn-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 108 MiB
Duration : 5mn 4s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 764 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Laura_Bach_-_No_Right_Turn-…avi (107,73 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : Laura_Bach_Sira_Stampe_-_No_Right_Turn-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 80.6 MiB
Duration : 3mn 53s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 685 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Laura_Bach_Sira_Stampe_-_No…avi (80,59 MB) - uploaded.net











 

 

 

 


Title : Sira_Stampe_-_No_Right_Turn-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 49.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 12s
Res : 720 x 304 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 902 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sira_Stampe_-_No_Right_Turn…avi (49,13 MB) - uploaded.net








*Tova Magnusson-Norling & Puk Scharbau @ Broen S02E07+08 (DK/SWE 2013) [720p HDTV]*




 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Tova_Magnusson-Norling_-_ Broen-S02E07-08-720p-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 106 MiB
Duration : 2mn 49s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 807 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Tova_Magnusson-Norling_-_ B…avi (106,40 MB) - uploaded.net












 

 

 

 

Title : Puk_Scharbau_-_ Broen-S02E08-720p-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 19s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 882 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Puk_Scharbau_-_ Broen-S02E0…avi (50,91 MB) - uploaded.net







*Annika Lewis @ A Mind's I (DK 2003)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Annika_Lewis_-_A_Minds_I-(DK2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.4 MiB
Duration : 2mn 37s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 422 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Annika_Lewis_-_A_Minds_I-(D…avi (30,41 MB) - uploaded.net​

*Past Editions*


*[Collection]Scandinavian #2*

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...emse-richter-sommerfeld-dyrholm-129-vids.html


*[Collection]Scandinavian #3*

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...sau-lagercrantz-ekstroem-more-63-57-vids.html

[Collection] Danish #1

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-sen-nillson-zwick-nash-lehfeldt-51-vids.html


See you in the next edition :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (18 Nov. 2013)

da sind einige Schnitten dabei - viele :thx:


----------



## Misuteri (18 Nov. 2013)

Der absolute Sexy-Overkill. Danke


----------



## sansubar (18 Nov. 2013)

So macht Skandinavien Spaß! Danke!


----------



## _sparrow_ (20 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die unglaublich umfangreiche Sammlung!


----------



## Sierae (21 Nov. 2013)

:thx::thumbup:*Super! Dankeschön! Enorme Fleißarbeit! Danke!*:thumbup::thx:


----------



## FrankDrebin82 (25 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank, Super Sammlung!!!


----------



## Nordax (1 Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Sammlung!


----------

